# Mouse under 500 rs



## Niilesh (Mar 20, 2014)

the title says it all. I need new mouse(usb) budget is 500rs. Whats the best mouse available in this price range with decent build quality?
Some mouse i found on flipkart:
HP X500 USB 2.0 Mouse - HP: Flipkart.com
iBall Style 09 USB 2.0 Optical Mouse - iBall: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> the title says it all. I need new mouse(usb) budget is 500rs. Whats the best mouse available in this price range with decent build quality?
> Some mouse i found on flipkart:
> HP X500 USB 2.0 Mouse - HP: Flipkart.com
> iBall Style 09 USB 2.0 Optical Mouse - iBall: Flipkart.com


Go for this mouse: Microsoft 200 USB 2.0 Optical Mouse - Microsoft: Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2014)

Nothing better than Logitech in this range. (my personal pref and from what I have used)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

if you can find lenovo m6811 locally for rs 700, then get it.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Go for this mouse: Microsoft 200 USB 2.0 Optical Mouse - Microsoft: Flipkart.com


Looks good. How does this compare to the HP counterpart? 


dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing better than Logitech in this range. (my personal pref and from what I have used)


Hmm.. Logitech never disappointed me.



rijinpk1 said:


> if you can find lenovo m6811 locally for rs 700, then get it.


Its is for 1500 on flipkart so 700rs locally would not be possible i guess
BTW is this still under production?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Niilesh said:


> Looks good. How does this compare to the HP counterpart?
> 
> Hmm.. Logitech never disappointed me.
> 
> ...


i bought the same for rs 700 from flipkart few months ago.


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

Lenovo M6811 is available on flipkart at rs 760


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 21, 2014)

snap said:


> Lenovo M6811 is available on flipkart at rs 760


i cant find the 760 deal :/
Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0 Laser Mouse - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## snap (Mar 21, 2014)

look at the other seller, 699+shipping charges


----------



## satinder (Mar 21, 2014)

Check this:
Flipkart.com

 Rs. 699
+ Rs. 60 (Delivery charge)
Seller:  SACWSPL


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 22, 2014)

check this out
Can get it in reliance digital stores at 500. Comes with 2 year warranty


----------

